
When Adversarial Interoperability Burrowed Under the Gatekeepers' Fortresses - klez
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/02/gopher-when-adversarial-interoperability-burrowed-under-gatekeepers-fortresses
======
davegauer
> _Terminal automation allowed the Gopher team to rip the doors off of every
> information silo on campus and beyond._

I had never before grasped this part of Gopher's ascension story.

> _Some FTP servers were so overwhelmed by inbound connections from FTP-Gopher
> gateways that they scrapped their FTP servers and installed Gopher servers
> instead!_

and

> _Rather than pursuing an argument with these self-appointed Lords of
> Computing, the Gopher team simply went around them, interconnecting to their
> services without asking for permission._

Is there any _legal_ mechanism with which the walled gardens of today could be
burrowed under by rodents? Or do we just have to hope that someday people will
tire of the gardens and come out (bringing their content with them) on their
own?

